# War Machine/Iron Patriot



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I just found out that in Iron Man 3 the War Machine is going to become the Iron Patriot. Now that would be something I would like to do with the new Moebius kit.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice! I love that!


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I just ordered a War Machine kit from my LHS so I'll post some progress pictures when I get started on my Iron Patriot.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm digging the paint job and can't wait to see how this fits into Iron Man 3. However, the details of the story remain a mystery. In the comics, Iron Patriot is Norman Osborn (aka - The Green Goblin) in an older Iron Man armor painted in a patriotic theme. Obviously, Iron Man 3 can't use Norman Osborn because that character is associated with the Spider-Man franchise.

Then, there's this image from the trailer:










As you can see, it is clearly marked as being piloted by Lt. Col. James Rhodes. So, this may not be Iron Patriot at all. It may simply be War Machine with a patriotic paint job. I guess we'll have to wait and see what happen when the movie's released in May.

In the mean time, this is going to make for one cool looking model kit. I can't wait to see your progress pics!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I hope Lou (aka aztek dummy) see this!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm planning on making a smaller mini gun like in the picture and I will defiantly be using liquid masking material of some kind. I would also like to get my hands on a lighting kit and come up with a diorama base. I just found this picture with Captain America's shield I admit that I'm not to familiar with the Iron Patriot's story ark in the comics. I don't know why he would have Cap's shield but I do like how the figure looks with it.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

What do you guys think should I go with the Mini Gun or a double barreled cannon lookin thing like in this picture? I'm leaning toward the cannon myself.


----------



## knightowl (Apr 11, 2009)

That's actually Cap in the cover art by Marc Silvestri to *What If? Civil War #1*'s "What If Captain America led all the heroes against the Registration Act?" In this story, Cap wears a suit designed for him by Tony Stark.

Hope this helps! And I can't wait to see what you do with War Machine in red, white, & blue!

Augie


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Augie,
You helped me out quit a bit now I know not to add the shield if I'm doing the Iron Patriot conversion. :thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about using the VooDooFX Iron Hero lighting kit on my Iron Patriot my problem is that I have never used resistors or circuit boards before. Are the instructions in these lighting kits easy to follow or am I going to run into problems? Any advice you electronic wizards around here can give me would be greatly appreciated. I also have an idea of what I want to do with the base I'll have him standing in a shallow crater like this to look like he just made a hard landing.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I just ordered the VooDooFX lighting kit from CultTVman's hobby shop and the War Machine kit should be at my LHS tomorrow. I'll post progress pictures when I get started.


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

My War Machine kit finally showed up at the hobby shop yesterday so I will be getting started soon. I found some more pictures that I like they are of an action figure or something it's the War Machine armor but painted like Iron Patriot. I think that's what I'll do rather than trying to change anything (I just love that minigun). I'm not going to paint the gun red though that looks a bit to toy like to me.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic! Move over Captain America!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

RFluhr said:


> What do you guys think should I go with the Mini Gun or a double barreled cannon lookin thing like in this picture? I'm leaning toward the cannon myself.


Definitely the cannon


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Well I'm in the midst of the blizzard of 2012 here in good ole Muncie, Indiana so I'm stranded at the house. I guess it's a good day to start on my War Machine since I finally got to pull it out from under the tree yesterday. First things first I gotta see if I can figure out this lighting kit and where to run the wires.


----------

